# I just lost one of my first rats to an URI.



## delaineew (Jun 28, 2014)

My baby Cordelia passed away this morning.  I loved you so much, Im so sorry. I wish I could have caught it sooner, or let her stay at home with me to pass with me. I cant stop crying. This is horrible. Mommy loves you baby.


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

sorry to hear it.


----------



## delaineew (Jun 28, 2014)

It really sucks. I had to bury my little girl. Petsmart gave me another girl but, I still miss my baby Cordelia. This is my new girlie Violet.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. It's never easy.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I am so sorry...that's just the saddest thing, you loved her, she loved you


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm sorry about your loss


----------



## delaineew (Jun 28, 2014)

Thank you all so much. Im having a really hard time right now. She was my little baby and she was just warming up to me.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

URIs are a nightmare. I'm so sorry.


----------

